
Ask HN: How useful is linkedin really? - Insanity
A lot of people are ditching social networks it seems, and so have I, I don&#x27;t contribute to facebook, instagram or the likes, but I still have my linkedin account and considered it something different. Yet, reflecting back on it, it does not feel like something useful either. What do you guys think about this? Do you consider linkedin useful or would you just get rid of it?
======
FroshKiller
A friend of mine quipped that it's useful for identifying who among your
acquaintances is a sociopath.

